# Best places you've ever cycled



## openroad (17 Feb 2014)

For me it was Holland


----------



## Paul.G. (17 Feb 2014)

Mallorca, especially in the North of the Island around Pollenca. Beautiful roads, polite drivers and a cycling Mecca!


----------



## openroad (17 Feb 2014)

Paul.G. said:


> Mallorca, especially in the North of the Island around Pollenca. Beautiful roads, polite drivers and a cycling Mecca!


Sounds really good


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 Feb 2014)

I haven't been anywhere with my bike 
But it's going on holiday with me in June and I hope to go here...
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-77CLW9


----------



## robjh (17 Feb 2014)

Morocco. But also many wonderful rides in different parts of Wales.


----------



## Paul.G. (17 Feb 2014)

Usually go for two weeks every summer and hire the bike out there from Pollenca cycle hire for the full two weeks. End of July can get quite hot so I usually get out on the bike nice and early and aim to be back before the mid day heat kicks in.


----------



## mcshroom (17 Feb 2014)

For me, riding along the north coast between Reay and Durness. The views were stunning






Also I'm a fan of the Vale of York and up into North Yorkshire. Some lovely cycling around there


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I haven't been anywhere with my bike
> But it's going on holiday with me in June and I hope to go here...
> http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-77CLW9


That looks great!

For me it's the Isle of Arran and MTBing in the Lake District


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I haven't been anywhere with my bike
> But it's going on holiday with me in June and I hope to go here...
> http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-77CLW9



That looks like a great place


----------



## Brandane (17 Feb 2014)

Normandy and Loire valley. Great road surfaces, lack of traffic, drivers who know what to do when they see a cyclist, good food, good weather, reasonable camping facilities, etc....


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Feb 2014)

Lanzarote for me, absolutely loved it.

The locals simply accept cyclists, I presume as some pro teams train on the island in the winter, and of course Lanzarote also hosts one of the most prestigious Iron Man events as well. As a result you are given loads of room by motorists the like of which I've never experienced before.

The main roads all put UK roads to shame, they're like glass in comparison.

The only downsides, (there has to be some right?), are the almost relentless wind and the volcanic aggregate they use for all sorts of purposes. Therefore I had more punctures in two weeks that I normally have in two years, but never the less, I'd go back tomorrow.


----------



## Rasmus (17 Feb 2014)

Mull and the Ardnamurchan and Morvern peninsulas.

Spectacular even when it rains.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Feb 2014)

Only place outside of north west uk was from Manhatten to Coney Island and back... which was nice.


----------



## Brandane (17 Feb 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Lanzarote for me, absolutely loved it.


Liked that too, although it fails on the scenery front. The place looks like the moon!


----------



## Smurfy (17 Feb 2014)

Not saying. Don't want all the CycleChat riff-raff turning up!


----------



## Salad Dodger (17 Feb 2014)

In terms of infrastructure for cyclists, Holland was best. But the single speed bike, hired from the campsite, was manufactured out of cast off bits of bridge girder, and thus weighed about a ton.....

Back in UK, I enjoy riding the sea wall from Herne Bay to Whitstable, and back. As long as there is not a hooley of a wind blowing......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Feb 2014)

Best? Too hard to say.

Off-road? Les Gets.

On-road? Austria or the Ayrshire Alps.

So far.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2014)

Another for NE Mallorca. I'm counting the days....... Until the end of May


----------



## Brandane (17 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Best? Too hard to say.
> 
> Off-road? Les Gets.
> 
> ...


Ayrshire Alps? Wear the fox hat?


----------



## midliferider (17 Feb 2014)

1. Cuba- By far the best
2. Bruges
3. Holland
4. Mallorca


----------



## rualexander (17 Feb 2014)

Corsica


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2014)

Upper Austria.

Feck me, smooth roads and little to no cars. Lovely villages and lovely people.


----------



## Alex H (17 Feb 2014)

France 

Specifically the Loire Valley, Provence and Normandy


----------



## Milzy (17 Feb 2014)

Rochdale


----------



## Brandane (17 Feb 2014)

London, innit. 
Round and round the ol' Elefant 'n' Carsehole, yeh.



Oops, used the wrong log in .


----------



## Graham (17 Feb 2014)

Tanat Valley, great climb and views.
Northumberland part of the coast to Coast - no cars!


----------



## DooDah (17 Feb 2014)

Northwest Spain, edge of the Pyrenees. Bloody hard, but fantastic, a bit warm in July mind.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (17 Feb 2014)

France, except Paris


----------



## Trickedem (17 Feb 2014)

Knatts Valley is pretty good.


----------



## Cubist (18 Feb 2014)

For MTB it's gotta be South West Scotland, followed by North Wales.


----------



## benborp (18 Feb 2014)

Knatts Valley is pretty good. But I really want to go back to Taiwan. The roads are unbelievable.


----------



## marcusjb (18 Feb 2014)

Western Isles - just full of magical places. 

Picos d'Europa - fabulous food and scenery

Pyrenees - the opportunity to pretend you are in Le Tour as you glide effortlessly up Col du Tourmalet (May contain traces of aspiration over truth)


----------



## jazzkat (18 Feb 2014)

Milzy said:


> Rochdale


----------



## arranandy (18 Feb 2014)

Mallorca for me. I'll be there 3 weeks on Saturday for a week of cycling in the sun


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2014)

Scandinavia as a whole... can't really pick a single country tbh..


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Feb 2014)

1 - The Netherlands - absolutely sublime facilities and infrastructure designed with cyclists as a priority. Clean, safe, extensive, easy to follow routes with idiot-proof signage (trust me). Utility, recreational, commuting, leisure, sporting, touring cyclists all very well catered for.
2 - Germany - Did a 3 week tour there riding along the Ruhr, Eder, Fulda, Sinn, Main, Tauber, Danube and Rhine rivers. Stunning scenery, light cycle-aware and pro-cycling traffic. Extensive well-signed routes, not as cycles-only exclusive as the NL (more on road) but they do the job.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2014)

Fife!


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Feb 2014)

HLaB said:


> Fife!


You just need to get out more....

Try the 2014 TDF Grand Depart....


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Feb 2014)

Brandane said:


> Liked that too, although it fails on the scenery front. The place looks like the moon!


True, although I only slightly agree as the lunar elements can look quite spectacular.






That said I probably didn't see much of any landscape as I'd have had my head down battling the relentless SIROCCO.


----------



## snorri (18 Feb 2014)

Impossible to have a favourite, depends on the mood at the time.
Iceland for the sheer adventure, Mosel valley in Germany for the genteel beauty, the Rallarvegen for the rugged beauty and downhill freewheeling, Rotterdam city and environs for the constantly changing marine activity.
Touring on a bike, ye cannae whack it!


----------



## coffeejo (18 Feb 2014)

Only ever cycled in Somerset, Devon and Dorset so, erm, Somerset, Devon and Dorset.


----------



## Donger (18 Feb 2014)

Torn between Isle of Skye and Annecy. Skye has equally fantastic scenery but v remote to visit (at least 100 miles past Glasgow and takes forever), so would probably say Annecy takes it.The most amazing nice flat cycle path all the way along the lake and up the valley towards Albertville. Great mountain passes in all directions if you feel adventurous. Totally recommended.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> You just need to get out more....
> 
> Try the 2014 TDF Grand Depart....


I'm supposed to be up there again for that and maybe down to Cambridge. Yorkshire looks nice but its not home :-(


----------



## Sharky (18 Feb 2014)

Trickedem said:


> Knatts Valley is pretty good.


 
Yep, riding east to west, terrific descent into Knatts Valley and a world which seems to have been forgotten and all the more amazing it that it can be no more than 20 miles from the centre of London.


----------



## Pikey (18 Feb 2014)

You know what, just Scotland...

As long as it's north of the wall It's all good. Avon skin so soft to keep the midges off and is all gravy.

@ScotiaLass don't go anywhere else, nice roads, ropey haggis and the views.


----------



## Sharky (18 Feb 2014)

For me one the most memorable weeks was the bike week in the Isle of Man, great place to ride round and being bike week, nearly everybody on the island was a cyclist.


----------



## CopperBrompton (18 Feb 2014)

The absolute best for cycling has to be the Netherlands, hands-down. Scandinavian countries are a close second.

Favourite ride, though, remains LEJOG.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2014)

Amsterdam. The cycling traffic is more scary to me than the cars and lorries in central London......but so much more beautiful....


----------



## derrick (18 Feb 2014)

Netherlands for me, following the canals. just magic.


----------



## buggi (18 Feb 2014)

Suffolk... Flat as a pancake


----------



## theloafer (19 Feb 2014)

Venezuela on a ctc tour 3 weeks of  and climbing in the Andes got to ride up the highest road  Pico el Aquila
http://dangerousroads.org/south-america/1240-pico-el-aguila-venezuela.html .... poor pics as the are photos of photos but was a great trip 2002 feb





this is the service road for radio mast  allows you to get just over 15,000 ft
























drying coffee beans on the main road


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2014)

Ireland. Down through the midlands and onto the South West. Or over to the North West coast & down the Atlantic coast.


----------



## jazzkat (19 Feb 2014)

I quite like it where I live


----------



## MarkF (19 Feb 2014)

I thought Asturias would always be my favourite place but I think Extremadura has now replaced it. Great scenery, wild empty landscape, hardly any traffic, wildlife running amok and packed full of history. Hardly ever rains.


----------



## snorri (19 Feb 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I quite like it where I live


Me too, but it wouldn't be so good if "everybody" was here.


----------



## Dmcd33 (19 Feb 2014)

Vauxhall roundabout for me!

To be fair Switzerland is very bike friendly and has lovely scenary.


----------



## jazzkat (19 Feb 2014)

snorri said:


> Me too, but it wouldn't be so good if "everybody" was here.


Agreed, I try to keep quite about how good it is around here just in case everyone decides they want to live here


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Feb 2014)

Dmcd33 said:


> Vauxhall roundabout for me!


Ah, the herds of wildercabs, the majestic views across the advertising hoardings, the tantalising smells of 2-stroke oil from the marauding mopeds, the romance of the ancient trail of the number 36 bus to Peckham High Street ...


----------



## User16625 (19 Feb 2014)

Never ridden abroad but one of the nicest ride I have done is near Glyncorrwg. There are sections of the Skyline trail called "riding high" and "on the edge". Basically its a narrow trail near the edge of a cliff, very entertaining. 
I have been to the top of 2 of the 3 peaks but not on a MTB, would be fun on the downhill I bet!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> I thought Asturias would always be my favourite place but I think Extremadura has now replaced it. Great scenery, wild empty landscape, hardly any traffic, wildlife running amok and packed full of history. Hardly ever rains.


some of the climbs and descents in the Picos made my head spin.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2014)

I never get bored of cycling along Knatts Valley. So close to home too.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Never ridden abroad but one of the nicest ride I have done is near Glyncorrwg. There are sections of the Skyline trail called "riding high" and "on the edge". Basically its a narrow trail near the edge of a cliff, very entertaining.
> I have been to the top of 2 of the 3 peaks but not on a MTB, would be fun on the downhill I bet!



Is that in Wales?


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Feb 2014)

For me it would have to be the French Alps in summer. Epic scenery, punishing climbs, breathtakingly fast descents, courteous drivers when there were some (some of the Alpine passes you would not see a car for hours) fantastic food and wine...what's not to love?

2nd place would be Marin county (north of the Golden Gate Bridge) in California, some real isolated wilderness to explore with just fantastic scenery.


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Feb 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> punishing climbs [...] what's not to love?


You appear to have answered your own question ...


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Feb 2014)

Trikeman said:


> You appear to have answered your own question ...



Ahh but the reward at the top is worth it. Example: 2hrs to climb the Glandon gets you a 45min descent at warp speed down smooth roads....amazing fun.


----------



## jay clock (19 Feb 2014)

A lot of nice places. But Corsica was pretty impressive https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1&doc_id=2307&v=8w. As a city to visit on a tour, Salamanca was outstanding https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1&doc_id=11271&v=NG


----------



## e-rider (19 Feb 2014)

Finland was nice. Unfortunately I was on a hire bike which spoiled it a bit. I might go back there one day on my own bike and do a proper tour.


----------



## User16625 (19 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that in Wales?



Yeah


----------



## jazzkat (19 Feb 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Ahh but the reward at the top is worth it. Example: 2hrs to climb the Glandon gets you a 45min descent at warp speed down smooth roads....amazing fun.


Me and a few mates are doing just this at the end of July


----------



## L14M (20 Feb 2014)

Has to be portugal for me, great roads, great people great climbs! Can't wiat to go back there. Its just a shame I only have a btwin mtb there lol


----------



## e-rider (20 Feb 2014)

openroad said:


> For me it was Holland


drink 4 pints of Heineken and cycle round Norfolk - you wouldn't know the difference!


----------



## Mattonsea (20 Feb 2014)

Brittany for me plenty of hills, roads like silk and a total understanding of the joy of cycling .


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Feb 2014)

e-rider said:


> drink 4 pints of Heineken and cycle round Norfolk - you wouldn't know the difference!


Or enjoy 4 of their other local pleasure and it'll look like you're in a Van Gogh.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Feb 2014)

Not sure I have a single 'best' place.
The Netherlands has great cycling infrastructure, France has good food and decent roads, Austria has excellent beer and the scenery's none too shabby either, and the UK has some great stuff too. I defy anyone to have a better ride than descending Ditchling at 6am heading in the general direction of breakfast.


----------



## theloafer (21 Feb 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Me and a few mates are doing just this at the end of July


 
enjoy its a canny climb


----------



## jdtate101 (21 Feb 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Me and a few mates are doing just this at the end of July



Just like this I shot last July:


----------



## DaveReading (21 Feb 2014)

DooDah said:


> Northwest Spain, edge of the Pyrenees.



Have they moved them, then?


----------



## DooDah (21 Feb 2014)

DaveReading said:


> Have they moved them, then?


No, holiday last July, excellent cycling. Moving back to the UK in a couple of months


----------



## jazzkat (21 Feb 2014)

theloafer said:


> enjoy its a canny climb
> View attachment 38559





jdtate101 said:


> Just like this I shot last July:



Oy, stop it you two, I'm excited enough as it is!!


----------



## theloafer (21 Feb 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Oy, stop it you two, I'm excited enough as it is!!


 
 .... you doing any of the other climbs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Feb 2014)

DooDah said:


> No, holiday last July, excellent cycling. Moving back to the UK in a couple of months


I think what he is getting at is that the Pyrenees are north east Spain. The ones in the north west Spain are Cantabrian mountains (I think).


----------



## DooDah (21 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think what he is getting at is that the Pyrenees are north east Spain. The ones in the north west Spain are Cantabrian mountains (I think).


Oh Ok, I thought it was a typo. Just to clarify I meant to say North East, stayed near Roses, and took some excursions into the Pyrenees, even went into Andorra on the way back.


----------



## jazzkat (21 Feb 2014)

theloafer said:


> .... you doing any of the other climbs


Yes, the plan is to spend the week cycling around the area (staying in Allemont), then doing the route of the Marmotte so we hope to have climbed - Alpe d'huez, Glandon, Galibier, Telegraphe, Croix de fer, Madeleine, Les Deux Alpes. Then, just because we aren't so far away, we're going to travel south and have a crack at Ventoux as well. 
This will all take place over 10 days, although we'll do the Marmotte route in one.


----------



## openroad (21 Feb 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Just like this I shot last July:



Wow that was great to watch Don't think I'd have the nerve!!


----------



## theloafer (21 Feb 2014)

the col du galibier


jazzkat said:


> Yes, the plan is to spend the week cycling around the area (staying in Allemont), then doing the route of the Marmotte so we hope to have climbed - Alpe d'huez, Glandon, Galibier, Telegraphe, Croix de fer, Madeleine, Les Deux Alpes. Then, just because we aren't so far away, we're going to travel south and have a crack at Ventoux as well.
> This will all take place over 10 days, although we'll do the Marmotte route in one.


 
sounds like a great trip was there back in 2009 stunning area (must get back there ) think the best day was from BRIANCON to MODANE we got to climb col du lautaret the col du galibier and the col du telegraphe in one day the hardest 57 miles I have ever done  but never to be forgotten
all most at top of galibier


----------



## the_mikey (21 Feb 2014)

ilkla moor baht 'at.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Feb 2014)

Well, I suppose there was a certain amount of exhilaration here.
It may have been the thin air, I suppose.


----------



## wintergreen (21 Feb 2014)

The best place I ever cycled is the few meters outside my front door, thats where every adventure I ever had started from


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Feb 2014)

openroad said:


> Wow that was great to watch Don't think I'd have the nerve!!



Most of it's not too bad, descending the northern slope of the Glandon is much harder, people have died doing it, s caution is warranted, however the southern side (in the vid) is relatively straight forward. The two sections you have to be careful on are just before the river dip, it's a 15-17% descent for a short stretch followed by a chicane (where I encountered the hedge trimmer). People do over cook that and go off into the stream...ouch!!
The other area is the last bit of the descent, whilst it's not too bendy it's 10% and you can get a real motor on there. I hit 50mph at a point and you just have to be careful not to ride the brakes or you might cook the rims, overheat the tyre and tube and suffer a blow out. This is a more common issue with carbon wheels and I did hear of one guy who did ride the bakes too much and delaminated the bonding adhesive on his carbon wheelset. Luckily for him it failed just as he got to the carpark at the bottom not whilst doing 50!!!

In practice almost everybody has a trouble free ride, so don't stress it too much.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Feb 2014)

Never cycled abroad, but as I have such beautiful sight's of South-East Northumberland and it's coast just 20 minutes ride from my home, I can't complain.
Also the Coast to Coast from Whitehaven to Tynemouth across the north Pennines and a lovely ride from Newcastle to Hawes and back , I believe I am spoilt for choices.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Feb 2014)

I haven't taken the bike to that many places, but I'm lucky enough to have this on my doorstep:














I also think that the Lake District is a pretty fabulous place to ride:


----------



## openroad (23 Feb 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I haven't taken the bike to that many places, but I'm lucky enough to have this on my doorstep:
> View attachment 38713
> 
> View attachment 38714
> ...


Wow looks like a great place to be!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Feb 2014)

openroad said:


> Wow looks like a great place to be!!


 I have to remind myself how lucky I am from time to time. The second picture is only about 2.5 miles from home.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Feb 2014)

I was based at San Francisco airport a few years ago. At weekends, I used to ride over the Golden gate and down into Sausalito. Riding across the bridge in the was pretty good esp when the fog was rolling in down the centre. Foggy in the middle, bright sunshine either side.


----------



## i hate hills (24 Feb 2014)

Ferryden very fast from a angry looking dog........


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Feb 2014)

Here:






Viewed from the south:


----------



## hoopdriver (26 Feb 2014)

Orkney is probably my favourite place to ride. Love it there.


----------



## alans (27 Feb 2014)

A difficult choice to make from the available rides in various locations BUT I think it would have to be the short ride from the Bettyhill Hotel to the Crask Inn.
Stunning scenery,quiet road & the unique pub-in-the-middle-of-nowhere-at-the-top-of-a-hill.

An extremely close second (by the depth of a coat of paint) for the same reasons would be the ride from Reeth to the Tan Hill Inn.


As I type this it occurs to me that both those pubs are at the top a hill.I don't like hills.
Or perhaps I do & don't know it?
Am I in hill-denial??


----------



## glenn forger (27 Feb 2014)

Cities, Berlin. Countryside, France, northern France around Normandy is a lot like Norfolk.


----------



## MikeG (27 Feb 2014)

"Here" and a photo doesn't really help us much folks.......

How about "Here, in (wherever)" ?


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2014)

MikeG said:


> "Here" and a photo doesn't really help us much folks.......
> 
> How about "Here, in (wherever)" ?


Was just seeing if anyone reckernised it, or would hazard a guess. South east France, near a small town call Die. Too many morbid jokes... many more photos in the blog linked in the signature.


----------



## Framebender (27 Feb 2014)

Have A holiday home in mid France between Limoges and Brive. Again the scenery particularly up in the hills is magnificent and the drivers actually make room for cyclists. Spectacular if a little knackering. One of the biggest problemsistoo big a lunch and then making it home.


----------



## Framebender (27 Feb 2014)

RECycleBike said:


> Nice rides on Tenerife last week. Up in the mountains. Much climbing involved.


That's serious climbing. A proper cyclist.


----------



## Cavalol (28 Feb 2014)

I'm not very well travelled (cycle wise) sorry but recent (last year) highlights for me were riding to Oulton Park via Delamere Forest and doing a few laps of the racing circuit. Also the LCL bike ride was great just for coming back into daylight again at the Liverpool end of the tunnel and getting applauded by the public and other cyclists, which (applauding) everyone received.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2014)

London.


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

For me it has to be North Yorkshire................during summer months, when I was a yoof, but nowadays it has to be N Lincolnshire as its flat and has some lovely villages to stop and have a cuppa or brew in, and my legs wont do big hills anymore


----------



## ankaradan (1 Mar 2014)

When I lived in the UK, I loved cycling in the Yorkshire Dales


----------



## Louch (2 Mar 2014)

1st / Arran Sepetember 13
2nd / Arran July 13
3rd / Arran June 14 ( CC Ride taking place if anyone wants a new fav place to have)


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Mar 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Just like this I shot last July:



That's bonkers ! What was the top speed ? The top speed may answer my next question . Why didn't you get on the drops ?
So far my best ride has been in the Surrey hills . Just beautiful .


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Mar 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Just like this I shot last July:



Correction . You did hit the drops near the end and your Garmin beeped telling you to slow down


----------



## jdtate101 (2 Mar 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Correction . You did hit the drops near the end and your Garmin beeped telling you to slow down



Top speed was about 75kph. There was no need to really get the drops as you don't really need to brake and it wasn't a race (plus I was not overly familiar with the road so didn't want to push it).


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Mar 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Top speed was about 75kph. There was no need to really get the drops as you don't really need to brake and it wasn't a race (plus I was not overly familiar with the road so didn't want to push it).


Thanks for that , Im 100% with you on taking it cautious when you don't know the road . Although you do double my cautious speed


----------



## mickle (2 Mar 2014)

Colorado in the hills around Crested Bute.


----------



## iandg (2 Mar 2014)

I live in the Western Isles - it can be really crap, but on a good day I ca't think of anywhere I'd rather be.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Mar 2014)

The Scottish Islands without a shadow of a doubt!

Also my local cycletracks, I can really speed along a lot of those! Pat 5MPH will back me up on that! 
Its just a pity they can't continue the same great surface when on the canalside routes (drainage, I get it)


----------



## mcshroom (3 Mar 2014)

Wasdale this evening wasn't at all bad either


----------



## Wooliferkins (4 Mar 2014)

It can be just where you are on the day. I think Oman takes it.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2014)

Last May I rode around the five boro's of New York City, on closed roads with 36000 other cyclists. So far that has been the best place I've ever cycled, the most fun I've had on a bike and the best organised event.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2014)

The Golan Heights overlooking the Sea of Galilee. 
A Geordie lass I was with at the time (a long time ago when I was single, footloose and fancy free!) & I borrowed a couple of BSO's with rear hub brakes and ascended the Golan. We hitched a lift on a tractor and trailer for the last bit, but the descent back the the Galilee was memorable for many reasons.......
I wonder if I still have any pics of it.. Hmmmmm, must check.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Mar 2014)

Victorian Alps. Although it's a bit time-consuming to get there, it's worth the trip.

This is near the summit of Mt Hotham, which peaks at 1,800m.


----------



## David Parry (7 Mar 2014)

Brandane said:


> Normandy and Loire valley. Great road surfaces, lack of traffic, drivers who know what to do when they see a cyclist, good food, good weather, reasonable camping facilities, etc....



Yes. Did both last summer. France is wonderful. Like the Netherlands, cycling is so much a part of their lives. Normandy is beautiful but sobering given the history . . it inevitably ended up as a memorial tour for me . . sadness and gratitude . .

Belgium . . waterways and great beer!!

Holland . . perfection for the cyclist! Village squares were always a means of mixing with the locals.


----------



## David Parry (7 Mar 2014)

midliferider said:


> 1. Cuba- By far the best
> 2. Bruges
> 3. Holland
> 4. Mallorca



For Cuba, did you cycle independently or with a tour group?


----------



## Sunny Portrush (7 Mar 2014)

From the summit of Haleakala Volcano (10.023ft) in Maui to sea-level - dont think I peddled once lol


----------



## Soup890 (9 Mar 2014)

St. Albans. Roads are smooth


----------



## Browser (10 Mar 2014)

C2C, Whitehaven to Sunderland, couldn't believe there were roads you could ride in the UK in June where you hardly saw a car and had such stunning scenery.


----------



## number3 (10 Mar 2014)

I've not really been too far but cycling across the pennines is pretty spectacular. I plan on cycling in the lake district this summer.


----------



## Donger (10 Mar 2014)

Can I be the first to change my mind? .... If for no other reason than that nobody else seems to have mentioned one of my favourite places yet. Anyone else done *Luxembourg*? Winding river valleys, hilltop castles** *galore, quaint little villages, and wonderfully smooth almost empty roads everywhere. I reckon the Luxembourg roads must be where most of our EU money goes, but it makes for quiet, scenic, winding and undulating country roads with surfaces like Formula 1 circuits. (Ruritania meets Silverstone). All this and plenty of nice beer and the cheapest petrol in Western Europe to fill up and get you back to Calais. As a base for a tour it can't be beaten, as you are close enough to dip into the Belgian Ardennes or the Mosel valley in Germany. I've only ever done a couple of short rides in Luxembourg, but would jump at the chance to ride the length of the Our Valley along the German border.
** (*Vianden a particular favourite).


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Mar 2014)

Soup890 said:


> St. Albans. Roads are smooth



 - No!


----------



## snorri (10 Mar 2014)

Donger said:


> . Anyone else done *Luxembourg*? .


Well yes, but once was enough.
Always interesting to hear the impressions of others, but quite different from mine. I came in from Trier and found the heavy traffic most unpleasant. Reached Luxembourg city which was so darned hilly, it was terrible, and made worse by the lack of accommodation. Was directed out to a village which was all just a bit too French for me but had a hostel.. One of the other hostellers said the village was so quiet it was like the silent movies to which I replied at least the silent movies had some action which was more than this village had. On the next day more hills, more trees, as I made for the border at Echternach and escaped back to Germany, great. .


----------



## Donger (10 Mar 2014)

snorri said:


> Well yes, but once was enough.
> Always interesting to hear the impressions of others, but quite different from mine. I came in from Trier and found the heavy traffic most unpleasant. Reached Luxembourg city which was so darned hilly, it was terrible, and made worse by the lack of accommodation. Was directed out to a village which was all just a bit too French for me but had a hostel.. One of the other hostellers said the village was so quiet it was like the silent movies to which I replied at least the silent movies had some action which was more than this village had. On the next day more hills, more trees, as I made for the border at Echternach and escaped back to Germany, great. .


 Yes, on reflection, should probably have stressed, _*not*_ Luxembourg _*city*_ - possibly the dullest and least visit-worthy place I've ever been.


----------



## Soup890 (10 Mar 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> - No!


Harpenden then


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Mar 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Harpenden then



Have you cycled up Hillside Road recently? Although I must admit I was quite amazed at Vaughan Road being resurfaced a couple of months ago. That is smooth.


----------



## Soup890 (11 Mar 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> Have you cycled up Hillside Road recently? Although I must admit I was quite amazed at Vaughan Road being resurfaced a couple of months ago. That is smooth.


No sir, but I will do this Saturday. Southdown in Harpenden has a smooth surface. Also if you have a MTB you should use the Nicky line from Harpenden to Hemel :-)


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Mar 2014)

I live in a lovely area of Denmark and am spoilt for choice. But I loved NE Mallorca last year and will be going back this year.









Steve


----------



## Donger (11 Mar 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I live in a lovely area of Denmark and am spoilt for choice. But I loved NE Mallorca last year and will be going back this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa! Now that's what I call a nice looking road.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Mar 2014)

It's called Sa Calobra and the good thing about it is that you can ride to it from Soller and ride down and then take the boat back with your bike to Soller. Or you can do it the other way round and ride 10 km uphill.


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bUzm_remuQY


Steve


----------



## barracuda (14 Mar 2014)

openroad said:


> For me it was Holland


From Sunderland over the to Whitehaven over the wilds of the .Northumbria moores to Whitehaven throughout the western lakes, simply amazing


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Mar 2014)

I went back to Cornwall several years ago on my own and booked into a hotel at Falmouth and spent 7 days riding over some of my favorite all day rides. It was really good to see some of my favorite villages etc. and fortunately the weather was also good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trull (16 Mar 2014)

….to my (then) girlfriend's place


----------

